# Ear cropping styles



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

found it!!!!!


thinking of gettin ur dogs ears done??? good luck, its a lot of work but i def like cropped ears vs, floppys


----------



## PeanutsMommy

aww i love natural ears they are so funny they have their own personality!


----------



## MADBood

That's an excellent example of how a crop job can make a dog's head appear bigger and give a look of alertness. I don't prefer cropped ears as you guys probably can tell by my dogs but if I were to do a crop I like the short crop the best... especially on a bully.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

i think the show crop looks best its kind of a medium crop


----------



## blurzredg4

yea, thank you guys, i think im goin with the show crop ormaybe a tad short but not the short crop lol if that makes any sence?! i looked for that chart forevever lol


----------



## MADBood

oh you mean the short show crop, huh? lol


----------



## Elvisfink

I did the first cop shown on the chart on two dogs. Kaos's crop turned out really nice but Chopper's just never looked right. Lux's crop is on the low side and I think it look really nice. They also cut further towards the back of the ear. It's kind of like a very low Boxer crop.


----------



## chic4pits

yea im a natural ear person myself, but i do like the way they look with a well done show crop. it makes them look very clean cut. 
just do your homework on the vet doing the cropping..b/c their are some out there that can crop, true, but not saying it's a good crop. good luck ! we wanna see pics!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

kenyas ears are show cut, and i also had them cut the bell. im not a fan of the big bat bell at the bottom. kenyas ears turned out exactly how i wanted them, at first i was really dissatisfied but as they heeled they fit her perfect. they also shaved her ears so she looked really goofy when they took off the bandages. i agree tho, the bullies should get shorter cuts, but (sorry elvis) i not a fan of the "battle(devil) cut" too short for me. (its called a devil cut out here in the bay)but both ur dogs are still handsome


----------



## Elvisfink

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> kenyas ears are show cut, and i also had them cut the bell. im not a fan of the big bat bell at the bottom. kenyas ears turned out exactly how i wanted them, at first i was really dissatisfied but as they heeled they fit her perfect. they also shaved her ears so she looked really goofy when they took off the bandages. i agree tho, the bullies should get shorter cuts, but (sorry elvis) i not a fan of the "battle(devil) cut" too short for me. (its called a devil cut out here in the bay)but both ur dogs are still handsome


No worries, we all like different things. I've just always been a fan of a low crop and I've always disliked the show crop. Just my personal preference.


----------



## BedlamBully

Here is a good example of a Show Crop with Bell. Also its a good idea to take a picture of an actual dog with the crop you want into your vet.

























I am a big fan of the crop look as well.


----------



## chic4pits

bedlam, who ever did your crops did a good job, his ears make his big ol' noggin' pop! i just love it!


----------



## BedlamBully

THanks, they did a good job on her, Lugz's didnt come out how I wanted but I went no bell with him. I don't think I will do that with the next one......


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

Elvisfink said:


> No worries, we all like different things. I've just always been a fan of a low crop and I've always disliked the show crop. Just my personal preference.


:clap::clap:

u know THIS is how people should conversate on the forums. glad u didnt get offended (i was hesitant to put it on my post)

i applaud u


----------



## hell no they wont go

my fave would have to be the show crop then the short crop never really been much of a fan of the battle crop i like when you can actually tell if a dog has ears or not. some dogs do look good with battle crops though.


----------



## Elvisfink

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> :clap::clap:
> 
> u know THIS is how people should conversate on the forums. glad u didnt get offended (i was hesitant to put it on my post)
> 
> i applaud u


No need to applaud normal behavior; but thank you.


----------



## Jr.

hell no they wont go said:


> imy fave would have to be the show crop then the short croop never really been much of a fan of the battele crop i like when you can actually tell if a dog has ears or not. some dogs do look good with battle crops though.


that's what I'm going for with my boy. Show or short crop. I'm leaning more towards the show crop though.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Nice conversation LOL. Think ill join in. I love kenyas ears and good lookin out on the crop chart. I really cant seperate with my little dogs full drops right now. They are precious. But for future reference Does "any ol vet" do the crop job or do you usually go to a specialist. My friend with dobies says he took his dog to a specialist in burbank and everyone takes there dobies there.


----------



## Elvisfink

Here's two examples. Lux somewhere in-between short and show crop done by Dr. Jezbera at Riverside Animal Hospital. As I stated earlier I do prefer a lower crop. Then there is Ms. Tweak the donkey eared disaster with no crop and full pricked!!! She had such nice ears until she was bout 5; oh well we still love her the same.


----------



## Elvisfink

dan'sgrizz said:


> Nice conversation LOL. Think ill join in. I love kenyas ears and good lookin out on the crop chart. I really cant seperate with my little dogs full drops right now. They are precious. But for future reference Does "any ol vet" do the crop job or do you usually go to a specialist. My friend with dobies says he took his dog to a specialist in burbank and everyone takes there dobies there.


Most vets do not do ear cropping it's truly a lost art. If your in Burbank California I would suggest taking a drive out to Riverside Animal Hospital and talk with Dr. Jezbera. Most Boxer, Great Dane and Dobbie breeder go there. They're not cheap; a crop there runs about $175.00 They don't do a lot of Pit or Bully when Dr. Butcho a few mile away with do an ok job for under $100.


----------



## Sadie

My favorite crop is no crop at all LMFO I love the natural ears. However on some dogs they can be flattering Sydney's Syd has a beautiful crop IMO I think she has the show crop as well ... I would have to say if your going to crop at all go with the short or the show crop I am not a battle crop fan that's too short IMO.


----------



## pittlover86

I like the show crop best, ...but I'm too much of a baby to crop Athena's ears...


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

dan'sgrizz said:


> Nice conversation LOL. Think ill join in. I love kenyas ears and good lookin out on the crop chart.


THANKS FOR THE LOVE 

IMO i think u should find someone who specializes. it may be more expensive but i rather pay a pretty penny then to have some jacked up ears. i live in san jose (south bay of ca) and alot of people reccomended me to this vet in oakland.. its a nice 2 hour drive with traffic but the reason i went was 1. all the ears on my friends dogs looked really good, and 2. he specialized in pitbulls!!! so that made my mind up for me. if ur at the park, or store and u see a dogs ears u like, i would ask the owner where they got them done and all that jazz. i wish i had some better pics of kenyas ears so u can see the difference between the show WITH a bell (BBB) and one WITHOUT it (my kenya)... ill try and get some and ill post later on...


----------



## Ottis Driftwood

Here is a great pic of the Battle crop


----------



## redog

its not on the chart, but this is a crack house hack job crop. poor guy


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

hey i have seen pictures somewhere of that big fat guy,.... i think he got arrested or somethine lmao


----------



## lil bit pit karma

SadieBlues said:


> My favorite crop is no crop at all LMFO I love the natural ears. However on some dogs they can be flattering Sydney's Syd has a beautiful crop
> 
> Yeah what she said!!!! :goodpost:


----------



## lil bit pit karma

its not on the chart, but this is a crack house hack job crop. poor guy

:rofl: thanks I needed that laugh :rofl:


----------



## LoveMyBullies

Rest his sole the vet that did all of mine passed away this summer. He did it different than most, he basically did it free hand instead of using the clamp/form. I always loved his. Georgia's are just a bit too long but they stood awesome....i didnt have any problems.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

ok!!! finally got some pics of kenya so u can see show cut without the bell


----------



## blurzredg4

yea i love kenyas ears....well im takin dewie in saturday im goin with somewhere in between the show and the short with no bell....i am also taking a pic of someones dog on here, kngston? maybe who in my opinion has th eperfect crop


----------



## BedlamBully

Just an FYI no bell crops are harder to get to stand, so be ready for a long taping process!


----------



## blurzredg4

lol yea so i figured....i think it will be worth it!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

BBB IS RIGHT, kenyas ears did not stand at first and i had to tape them after they healed (luckily it only took one night) but they managed to get up there..


----------



## NesOne

dan'sgrizz said:


> Nice conversation LOL. Think ill join in. I love kenyas ears and good lookin out on the crop chart. I really cant seperate with my little dogs full drops right now. They are precious. But for future reference Does "any ol vet" do the crop job or do you usually go to a specialist. My friend with dobies says he took his dog to a specialist in burbank and everyone takes there dobies there.


If you're referring to Burbank CA, like Elvis mentioned, you could take a 20 minute drive to Studio City and have Dr. Robert LaBounty (la Bounty Robert D DVM in Studio City, CA - YellowBot) do it for you.

I see alot of Dobies and Boxers go there, but he is well versed with pitbulls, bullys, APBT's, AmStaffs, etc... hahahaha. He charged me $175 for my boy back in May this year. He even gives you the option to stand there and watch the whole process.

Oh, and as far as crops go I love the battle and short crops the best :thumbsup:


----------



## trutildeath360

ill jump in this convo if you guys dont mind...i didnt get my boys ears cropped as you can tell..hes got some big ears on him....its all good..i had a dog a while back that had the short crop...i think when i get another one i will definitely get his ears cropped....and imo if im going to do it i would have to go with the battle crop or short crop..i think it gives them a sort of distinguished look......
and where im at they charge 350 to 400 for a crop.. im in the mountains of upsate n.y....


----------



## vdubbinya

heres my boys. they cost 225$, hes an old vet. hes like 80 haha but he does a great job. no taping, just stitches. their kind of unique i guess. u tell me


----------



## BedlamBully

I like them they just have a bigger bell that you usually see.
My vet is like 80 also, but he does a good job on bell crops.


----------



## NesOne

vdubbinya said:


> hes an old vet. hes like 80 haha but he does a great job. no taping, just stitches. their kind of unique i guess. u tell me


hahahaha, the vet I mentioned is probably around 80 also, and if you do a short cut he won't tape it either, unless the ear doesn't stand right, then he will to correct the cartilage. Not only is he old school, but he uses an old ass soldering iron to seal off the veins. I actually remembered him, because my brother took his Dobie to him back in the day when I was 11 years old, and I'm 33 now, and it's probably the same soldering iron too LMFAO.


----------



## chic4pits

dan'sgrizz said:


> Nice conversation LOL. Think ill join in. I love kenyas ears and good lookin out on the crop chart. I really cant seperate with my little dogs full drops right now. They are precious. But for future reference Does "any ol vet" do the crop job or do you usually go to a specialist. My friend with dobies says he took his dog to a specialist in burbank and everyone takes there dobies there.


i would do your homework on the vet before letting them do the crop. b/c not all vets can crop rite. if it's a good vet they shouldn't mind showing you their work, or giving you referrences you can check out, they should be very happy to comply and understand your concerns.


----------



## Cindy1979

Is that painfull for the dog?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Cindy1979 said:


> Is that painfull for the dog?


The dog isn't awake when it is done and they are given pain meds and antibiotics after the procedure. The younger you get them done the speedier the recovery is and they more than likely won't even remember it


----------



## Cindy1979

I'm thinking about to crop my new puppy but i don't want him suffer. i have to do it in the us by the breeder because in Holland it isn't allowed to do it.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Cindy1979 said:


> I'm thinking about to crop my new puppy but i don't want him suffer. i have to do it in the us by the breeder because in Holland it isn't allowed to do it.


Dog doesn't suffer promise lol
Cropping is a personal preference and not standard.


----------

